# If you had 1,000,000 dollars...



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

how would you spend it? on puzzles? what would you buy?


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 25, 2009)

Buy 1million $1 cubes and make a really large pile.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd get a few hundred v-cube collections, a thousand dianshengs, some mefferts megaminxes, 100 mefferts 4x4's, stickers for all of those, etc.

So yea, basically cubing stuff.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 25, 2009)

a few K worth of (cube)collectables, a nice car, safe the rest to gain interest


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL I would buy 5,000 v cube collections, and have a 60 year marathon of me solving all of them!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 25, 2009)

*1-2 V-Cube collections and maybe some cubes.
*Spend 1-2K on anime DVD's and maybe manga.
*Technological stuff (Probably a supermega computer and some nice sound system, and nice useful gadgets)
*Save the rest.


I'd buy a Steinway or a Fazioli but I'd probably be wasting too much.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2009)

$100,000 supercomputer + printer, keyboard, mouse, etc(software)
$50,000 car
-mustang
$5,000 cubing stuff
$845,000 invested


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 25, 2009)

~$200 for cubes
a few thousand $ for my college tuition
save a few more thousand $
give away the most for charity-- too much money dims the mind and corrupts people...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been wanting an alienware computer and laptop for a long time now... so i'll get those first thing =)

I'd buy at least 30 puzzles...
Throw a giant party
Buy a decent vacation houses in tropical areas =b
New golf clubs (I play.. a lot! So my clubs are worn out...)




AND THOUSANDS OF ICECREAM BUCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I've been wanting an alienware computer and laptop for a long time now... so i'll get those first thing =)
> 
> I'd buy at least 30 puzzles...
> Throw a giant party
> ...



LOL I WOULD TOOO


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 25, 2009)

I will sponsoring Derrick to go to Competition , 10% for my Church and 10% Cube's for orphanage, 5% for parfumme and make up


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

$300K on a house
$100K on arcade stuff in basement
$6K on TV and table
$4K on keyboards (maybe six?)
$4K on a laptop
$4K on a computer
$4K on home theater stuff and speakers
$4K on sofa
$3K on bed
$2K on a camera
$2K on a gigaminx
$1K on a good computer monitor
$1K on USB stuff
$1K on random puzzles
$1K on paper and a printer
$500 on an electric violin
$500 on stickers for other puzzles
$200 on a bike
$200 on notebooks
$150 on V-cubes and replacement stickers
$120 on a TI-84+ Silver
$100 on a new backpack
$70 on some bag that hold stuff when I go somewhere and my backpack doesn't fit
$60 on poker chips
$50 on a cool clock
$20 on batteries for clocks
$10 on a clock
$10 on another clock
$10 on decks of cards

I'll think of more later


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 25, 2009)

After some thinking I'd probably lose it all in the casino on the first day
lulz


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

Pay for the rest of college.
Pay off my parent's house.
Spend the summer in Europe.
Save.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd buy a soda machine (tap) for my home, and pay off bills any bills, etc...you just played off my idea of 20 bucks didncha?

Edit: I'd also fly to Japan and spend a while there


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2009)

I would buy a *REAL* gun then a full suit of bullet proof body armor (Maybe a ski mask) . With the money left over I would use it to hire some goons, plan an escape route, buy ammo /more guns, and "take care" of any snitches. After all of that was done I would rob a bank. Just Kidding (Sounds familiar?). I would buy some CRC, stickers, cubes, EVERY SINGLE MOD TONY FISHER HAS MADE AND WOULD EVER MAKE. With the money left over i would make sure my parents would have a relaxing retirement.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> LOL I would buy 5,000 v cube collections, and have a 60 year marathon of me solving all of them!!!!



it would take probably 15 years to scramble them


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Unless you had lots of people scrambling them. 15/2 = 7 1/2 Hmmm...5475 days/5475 people = one day


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2009)

I would pay 1 million idiots $1 each to never post on a forum again in their life.
This may include the thread starter this time.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> I would pay 1 million idiots $1 each to never post on a forum again in their life.
> This may include the thread starter this time.



There are less than 1,ooo,ooo people in this forum! Actually there are about 4,400. So I should get at least $227. Probably more like $500 if you subtract the people who barely post and the people who aren't idiots. I'll quit as soon as you mail me my money in form of solid golden cubes.


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd probably spend the first $10 000 on cubes and cube-related products. The rest I would just set aside for anything that comes up in the future.


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2009)

~5000 for cubes,
Pocket a few hundred
Save the rest.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 26, 2009)

i would change it to pennies and fill the a city


----------

